

3D Printing Gun with PlastiSticks (Poor Man's 3D Printer) - ricberw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Rkb_PSa6pg

======
snowmanCodr
In 4th grade I was glue-gun King. C'mon
[http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Glue%21%20I%2...](http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Glue%21%20I%20need%20glue%21)

------
lutusp
This is like calling a pencil a typewriter. Not everything is "3D printing",
and the term is now clearly being overused.

------
miriadis
This is the 3Ddoodler precursor, isn't it?

